# corn snake cross breeding



## jimmy62alan (Sep 3, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what other snakes can you crossbread with the corn snake and what has been the best results that have been done so far. 
I've heard and read about this being done, but I have never seen any pictures of corns snakes that have been cross bread. Any feedback will be helpful for my curious mind.
ALAN


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

corn x great plains = rootbeer (albino version = creamsicle)

corn x kingsnake = jungle corn

corn x plueban milksnake = pluebacorn


In facts, there are loads. Personally, i don't like them. I prefer my corns to be corns.

Try here to satisfy you're curiousity

Hybrid Herps. The complete hybrid reptile reference page


----------



## jimmy62alan (Sep 3, 2011)

*cross breeding*

Cheers for that, the bull snake cross looks good, I not sure I would do it but I am vey curious what snakes can be crossed with each other
ALAN


----------

